# Wanna try my first Fattie..



## californiagrillin (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a beautiful 77 degrees out today, sitting in the backyard with the family enjoying some good music, board games and some cold adult pops and thought this would be a perfect time to try smoking a fattie. My question's are: Can I use any type of rub I choose, what temp should I be smoking it at and for how long?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2010)

I use my every day go to rub, what ever suits your fancy! I smoke them in the 260* range. Mine take about 3 hours but they are fat. I don't use breakfast sausage, I use italian sausage and stuff it with what ever is in the fridge! The internal temp should hit 165*.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Nick! All I have is breakfast sausage, but for a first run I think it should be fine. In the immortal words of "BW", I'll "Repoat" the results.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2010)

That's what i did my first one with. It becomes addicting and you will have to try and experiment with all different things aftre that! Every time I cook something for the firehouse, I always throw on 2 or 3 of them, the guys love um!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have only made them with breakfast sausage and use whatever rub is on hand. I prefer making my fatties without anything inside of them.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 13, 2010)

so the grill is heating up, the rub is on the sausage and I'm going through my selection of wood chunks that I have available. Looks as though I'm out of Hickory, my choices are: Mesquite, Pecan or Apple. Recomendations?


----------



## BigGQ (Feb 13, 2010)

If it were me, I'd go with the Pecan.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Pictures next please


----------



## Shores (Feb 13, 2010)

Pecan for me too.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 13, 2010)

Pecan it is! Pics coming.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW! I see what the fuss is about. Fattie turned out fabulous. Thank you all for your words of wisdom on grilling procedures and wood flavors. Very good. Made some biscuits and made it all the better. Will post pics manana as I have been slightly over served (by me, of course) and am unable to download at this moment   :?


----------



## john pen (Feb 14, 2010)

I know we have a lot of new guys here, and this hasen't been said in a while...Soooooo ........  no pics = no cook


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 14, 2010)

What John said


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 14, 2010)

What JP and Nick said. You "GOTTA" share! How do we know you really did it if we can't see it


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok guys, I got em, I got em. Sorry for the delay.
[attachment=3:1ku5vsjb]Fattie Cook 073.JPG[/attachment:1ku5vsjb]
[attachment=2:1ku5vsjb]Fattie Cook 076.JPG[/attachment:1ku5vsjb]
[attachment=1:1ku5vsjb]Fattie Cook 078.JPG[/attachment:1ku5vsjb]
[attachment=0:1ku5vsjb]Fattie Cook 081.JPG[/attachment:1ku5vsjb]

Pics aren't that great, gotta work on my photography skills, one thing at a time right? The fattie was great. A few of you guys said you stuff yours, what are some suggestions for the stuffing?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2010)

Cheese, salami, roasted red pepper, olives, spinach, pimentos, jalepenos pretty much anythinginthr fridge you want to get rid of!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a phat fattie ... Looking good!


----------



## Justaguy (Feb 16, 2010)

Gotta be careful with those, ya get hooked easy.  Pretty soon every time you cook, you'll go looking for sausage and fillings.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 17, 2010)

Nick's made some awesome lookin fatties. Listen.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick's made some awesome lookin fatties. Listen.




They said that same thing about me in high school!


----------



## Griff (Feb 20, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :P   :P :P  Nick, I can't remember high school.


----------

